# Spooky in Seattle



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Good afternoon or evening for some, I need some tips and tricks from those who are seasoned in the realms of outdoor haunting. Unfortunately during the halloween season Seattle gets nasty wind and rain. What are some suggestions on doing an outdoor haunt that will withstand our eerie Seattle weather. Now granted stormy weather sets a great tone for a haunt but my wife won't let me build permanent haunted structures in our yard despite my desire to do so. :xbones::jol:

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you planning a display or a walk through? Do you have a garage you can use?

I just have a display, but I totally agree you need to batten down the hatches.


----------



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

*Seattle Haunting is scary*

I would like to do a walkthrough in our garden, we're kind of tucked away so the only way I can get people there is for the incentive of walking through a haunt and advertising for it.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

The first thing I'd take into account is that if the weather is truly bad, you will have a lot lower turnout. So don't overbuy candy- I make that mistake every year. 

So are you thinking a garden graveyard? I've seen interesting stuff on here about using rebar, etc to hold down props. I have too much wind exposure for that, though, so I end up with sandbags inside my props. And some still blow around.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Don't underestimate the power of tent-pegs!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're doing a graveyard and have tombstones to secure, here's a thread that discusses methods:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11835&highlight=secure+tombstone

And another:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16646&highlight=secure+tombstone

If you need to waterproof papier mache props, check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26321&highlight=waterproofing

If you have electrical components, here's a thread on protecting them from rain:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15924&highlight=wind+damage


----------

